# Driver trapped for 2 hours after tractor flips in logging accident



## ScoutmasterRick (Jan 7, 2015)

> *The chain being used to haul the logs was attached too high to the tractor’s rear, causing it to flip end-over-end...*



Full writeup from http://bangordailynews.com/2015/01/...lips-in-logging-accident/?ref=mostReadBoxNews



> Driver trapped for 2 hours after tractor flips in logging accident
> By Ryan McLaughlin, BDN Staff
> 
> GREENE, Maine — A 42-year-old man is lucky to be alive after a farm tractor he was on flipped over on Saturday afternoon, state police said.
> ...


----------



## Griff93 (Jan 7, 2015)

That guy is lucky to be alive. I won't run a tractor without ROPS. They are just to unstable.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, that's how we do it up here. CMMC is a top notch hospital when it comes to treating dumb injuries related to farm equipment. Lots of trial and error to get that way.


----------



## Wildwinger (Jan 7, 2015)

Griff93 said:


> That guy is lucky to be alive. I won't run a tractor without ROPS. They are just to unstable.



Yep, it's too easy for something stupid to go wrong.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 7, 2015)

That incident happened only minuets from my house. My wife actually works at CMMC as well, you should hear some of the stories she shares over dinah. The old farmall tractors are not your best bet for hauling wood however they are still very commonly used around the area. For many around these parts the older farm tractors have been pulling firewood duty since the 40's. Everyone around here knows of at least 1 person who has died on a farmall. I know a girl who managed to walk away from a farmall H roll over, TWICE.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 7, 2015)

See, told ya that's how we do it round here. It's been verified now. Up here you get it done or die trying.

AS for ROPS, I'm sure he can't afford any tractor so equipped. That's probably the same tractor killed his dad and a couple uncles as well.


----------

